# Seb at Whistler



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

great footage


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the tail grabs.....


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

The dude makes big spins look so easy and the way his spins off rails are always landed fully rotated, perfectly down the fall line. None of this washing out 90 degree landings bullshit. Not to jack off over this dude but he has the illest style.


----------

